# sanajärjestys: substantiivi + määrite



## Gavril

Iltaa kaikille,

Joskus kuninkaan/kuningattaren/jne. nimeen liittyy määrite (Pietari Suuri, jne.), ja näyttää olevan tapa kääntää tällainen lause suomeksi käyttämällä sitä sanajärjestystä, jota käytetään lähdekielessä:


_Pietari Suuri_ (ven. _Pyotr Velikij_)

_Iivana Julma (ven. Ivan Groznyi)

Kaarle ensimmäinen_ (eng. _Charles the First_)


Onko suomessa esimerkkejä tällaisesta sanajärjestyksestä (substantiivi + määrite), jotka eivät ole käännöksiä vieraan kielen lauseesta?

Kysyn koska kaikissa tuntemissani tapauksissa, jos suomenkieliseen nimeen liittyy määrite, määrite edeltää nimeä eikä sitä seuraa: esim.,


_Etelä-Pohjanmaa_

_Suuri lama_ (1930-luvun lama)

_Länsiväylä_

_Presidentti (Tarja) Halonen_


Toinen kysymys: miten taivutetaan lauseita, jossa on järjestys substantiivi + määrite? Sanotaanko esim. _Pietari Suuren hovi, Pietarin Suuri hovi, _tai muu?

Kiitos avustanne!


----------



## Gavril

Päivää, 

Kukaan ei vastannut tähän kysymykseen, eli



> Onko suomessa esimerkkejä tällaisesta sanajärjestyksestä (substantiivi + määrite), jotka eivät ole käännöksiä vieraan kielen lauseesta?



-- johtuuko se siitä, että kysymys ei ollut selvää, tai siitä, että vastaus ei ole helposti löydettävissä? Selvennän jos on tarve.

Löysin kuitenkin vastauksen toiseen kysymykseeni (miten taivutetaan nimet kuten _Pietari suuri _jne.) verkkohaun avulla: ne taivutetaan näköjään _Pietari Suuren, Iivana Julman_ jne., eli ensimmäinen sana on taivuttamatta.


----------



## Nat-lee

Hei,

Kysymyksesi on kyllä tarpeeksi selkeä. Järjestys *määrite + substantiivi *on yleisin suomen kielessä, mutta poikkeuksia löytyy, enkä osaa sanoa minkä perusteella. Voisi olla että kuten sanoit erisnimet käännetään suoraan lähdekielestä, mutta tämä ei päde seuraaviin: tiepahanen (little, insignificant road), poika rukka (poor boy). Nämä poikkeukset pitää ehkä vain oppia ajan myötä.


----------



## Gavril

Nat-lee said:


> Hei,
> 
> Kysymyksesi on kyllä tarpeeksi selkeä. Järjestys *määrite + substantiivi *on yleisin suomen kielessä, mutta poikkeuksia löytyy, enkä osaa sanoa minkä perusteella. Voisi olla että kuten sanoit erisnimet käännetään suoraan lähdekielestä, mutta tämä ei päde seuraaviin: tiepahanen (little, insignificant road), poika rukka (poor boy). Nämä poikkeukset pitää ehkä vain oppia ajan myötä.



Kiitos -- nyt kun mainitsit _rukka_-sanan, muistan myös sanan _parka _(_Juha parka, _jne.) esimerkkinä tästä järjestyksestä.


----------



## sakvaka

Sukulaiset ovat yksi poikkeus: _

Maija-täti! Kalle-eno! Oletteko nähneet Anton-serkkuani?_


----------



## Hakro

Tuli mieleeni harvinainen tapaus, jossa määrite on nimenomaan adjektiivi – ja tämä on varsin yleinen sanonta:

*pilvin pimein*

meaning something like "a lot of these".


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Hakro said:


> Tuli mieleeni harvinainen tapaus, jossa määrite on nimenomaan adjektiivi – ja tämä on varsin yleinen sanonta:
> 
> *pilvin pimein*
> 
> meaning something like "a lot of these".



Sitten on tällaisia kuin "liittyä joukkoon tummaan", jotka taitavat olla peräisin runokielestä, jossa määrittävä adjektiivi tulee usein pääsanansa jälkeen. "Vaka vanha Väinämöinen, tietäjä iänikuinen".

terv. S


----------



## Gavril

Mieleen tuli toinen esimerkki tällaisesta rakenteesta: "*tapaus* [*nimi*]". Esimerkiksi viime päivinä on uutisoitu lehdissä "Tapauksesta Hautala" (vai pitäisiköhän sanoa "Tapaus Hautalasta"?).

Arveletteko, että tämäkin rakenne perustuu toisen kielen malliin? Se muistuttaa minulle esim. ranskankielistä "L'Affaire [nimi]", jossa sanajärjestys on sama.


----------

